# Wanna lose the belly



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys. Trying to start back at the gym after getting back from my travels in November. Put a bit of weight on but don't look much different to how I was before I left for America.
My priority is to lose the belly fat and moobs. I have quite small arms and legs but a big belly and wanna get rid of this quite fast. What are the essential work outs for this? Cardio no doubt I would imagine. I'm currently jogging for 30 min at speed 7 on the treadmill and then a 5 minute walk and then another 30 min at speed 7.5. According to the treadmill I've burned around 800 calories. I'm completely knackered after doing this but feel good and a sense of achievement. I also have a small-ish double chin so I'd like to get rid of the fat. I suspect this will fix itself with the more fat I lose? The belly and moobs is the main concern. Also, diet will play a big part as well. What sort of food do you recommend? Kind of a little embarrassed by this. Took me a few days to pluck up the courage to post. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

All I can say is stop eating your mums chicken :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey mate. Forget the fact you wanna loose belly fat. You can't. You have to loose fat from where ever your body takes it from first. Usually around your face, neck but all depends on your Body.

You need to aim to reduce fat percentage. Unfortunatly there is no quick and easy remedies. People will tell you all sorts but the answer is eat less and exercise more. Sorry if this sounds harsh but you can forget all these fad diets. This is simple. I find people gain a lot of water weight through toxins and salt found in foods. Think strong fit cave man- eats what he can hunt or gather. Eat food in its most natural state.

Hope this helps mate.

Personally I found www.myfitnespall.com absolutely fantastic. It's free, can be downloaded as an app. Counts calories, allows for exercise and gives calories back for exercise. Completely personal to you. Did I mention its free? Also a forum community. Oh and I've gone from not been able to jog to running half marathons in 6 months just from running and playing squash.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. So it it just mainly sticking to cardio exercises and eating right low fat food? Thanks.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

P90x is what you want mate!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868 :thumb::thumb:

The start is all about decent programs but the last few pages everyone has been discussing diet, fat loss, etc.

I have never been an advocate of cardio only.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Also no good doing an hour of exercise a day and watching what you eat if the rest of the day you're sat on your backside watching TV. It's a lifestyle thing.

Here's an idea - go wash the car and dry it. Bit of exercise there without even knowing it.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm lucky that I can eat what I want and have never been on a diet in my life, so can't give much advise.But an idea that might help, is to get some friends or workmates who are also wanting to loose weight, all of you stick a fiver or tenner a week into a kitty, and whoever has lost the most weight by Easter wins the money,it will give you an incentive to try harder.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

In my experience, weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise.

Best of luck, and remember you cannot reduce fat in one specific area.

My advice:
-do loads of little things to lose the weight
-take measurements, not just the number on the scales


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you need to define your goals a little more.

Loosing your belly can be achieved by taking in less calories, better food and more exercise but this will normally just make you a thinner version of yourself now. If thats what your after then great but if your after the in shape look with 6 pack etc then this wont be achieved by cardio and diet alone.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Cut out all simple carbs like white bread, white rice, white potatoes, sweets, fizzy drinks, chocolate.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

its cutting out the carbs, any excess carbs you dont have get converted and then stored in the body - that is essentially what makes you fat.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Barchettaman said:


> In my experience, weight loss is 80% diet, 20% exercise.


Totally agree here! Diet is everything.

Mix in with your cardio some HIT training. Things like 1 min level 20, 1 min level 10 for 30 mins on cross trainer/bike.

You should burn a good amount of calories in a totally different way to a straight run.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't totally cut out the carbs, have them after training perhaps, wholemeal bread, cous cous.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> Loosing your belly





lofty said:


> wanting to loose weight





Guitarjon said:


> loose belly fat..... You have to loose fat from where ever your body takes it from first.


I'm really not a grammar Nazi, but please STOP, it's killing me!! :lol:





































On a practical note - I lost most of my weight purly on diet, I'd say 90+% diet and <10% exercise. I used the livestrong app for tracking food consumed for a few weeks until I understood basic foodstuffs better and went from there. Cutting out beer was a big factor - I never missed out on social occasions, just switched to something better like Gin & Slimline Tonic in my case.

Best of luck.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I lost 50lbs last year,no increase in excercise over what i did already.....just followed a healthy eating plan.....

Check out "the dolce diet"


----------



## MonteEPP (Jan 14, 2013)

Its definitely a lot easier to lose fat when its NOT SNOWING outside, unless you're hardcore like that and do stuff when its like -10.

Ive found a bit more protein in my diet seems to help. I know it helps with muscle repair but its definitely helped me (or maybe its just the exercise i'm doing, and not feeling the achey muscles after).


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I lost 22Kg over the last 5 months of 2012 on a pseudo-Atkins diet combined with a short (15-20mins daily) exercise routine which concentrated on my Abs.

I wasn't looking for the "300" six pack effect; just a trim mid section. Since reaching my target weight of 75Kg, I've found it fairly easy to maintain this weight, and along with reducing my waistline from 36" to 31" I'm very happy with what I've achieved.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Keep doing the cardio but instead of constant running/jogging, try doing intervals instead, this is great for losing fat.

Definitely do weights as well, maybe a all over body work out with weights 3 x a week. Keeping rest periods short.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

You need to aim to reduce fat percentage. Unfortunatly there is no quick and easy remedies. People will tell you all sorts but the answer is eat less and exercise more. Sorry if this sounds harsh but you can forget all these fad diets. This is simple. I find people gain a lot of water weight through toxins and salt found in foods. Think strong fit cave man- eats what he can hunt or gather. Eat food in its most natural state.

Hope this helps mate.

At last another member that knows what he is talking about. Natural foods. Meat. Fish fruit and veg is the only thing that should be going in your mouth, forget bread and pizza and grains and refined sugars and processed carbohydrates. Only eat it if its been killed or if it grows on a tree or underground. The follow 2 links will get your weight off without dieting as such this way of eating like our ancestors is know as the paleo diet paleo short for paleolithic. Cave man era. Diabetes, heart disease .high blood pressure, cancer etc are Imo man made diseases, we humans are our own worst enemy and killing ourselves with processed unnatural food


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Change your diet like white bread, rice, potatoes, pasta to brown bread, brown rice, sweet potatoes, whole wheat brown pasta. Cut out the fizzy drinks sweets and junk go for water to detox your body and lots of greens, fruit and veg. Try and eat fish like mackrel salmon tuna etc full of vits. Eat little and often 5-6 times a day. Keep some fruit with you like super fruits. Blueberrys that kind of thing. Diet is everything. Ive not been the gym in about a year due to a crash and buggering my back but will be back in to the routine of 30 mins on hand bike 30mins on bike and rowing for 30mins and finish with a light weight set until i get back into it


----------



## Colemane (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Ravinder,
Some effective tips for you to lose belly fat fast.
Do exercise regularly to lose weight and manage stress and have healthy breakfast daily. Do take low carbs food meals and add celery, broccoli, green beans, asparagus, apples, strawberries more in your diet plans. Increase your water intake, start drinking green tea and take more proteins through your daily meals. Do not eat shortly before going to bed.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Colemane said:


> Hi Ravinder,
> Some effective tips for you to lose belly fat fast.
> Do exercise regularly to lose weight and manage stress and have healthy breakfast daily. Do take low carbs food meals and add celery, broccoli, green beans, asparagus, apples, strawberries more in your diet plans. Increase your water intake, start drinking green tea and take more proteins through your daily meals. Do not eat shortly before going to bed.


This!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tank said:


> Change your diet like white bread, rice, potatoes, pasta to brown bread, brown rice, sweet potatoes, whole wheat brown pasta. Cut out the fizzy drinks sweets and junk go for water to detox your body and lots of greens, fruit and veg. Try and eat fish like mackrel salmon tuna etc full of vits. Eat little and often 5-6 times a day. Keep some fruit with you like super fruits. Blueberrys that kind of thing. Diet is everything. Ive not been the gym in about a year due to a crash and buggering my back but will be back in to the routine of 30 mins on hand bike 30mins on bike and rowing for 30mins and finish with a light weight set until i get back into it


And this lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bero, thanks for that! I am ashamed to say I never actually realised this. 

It does make you cringe on certain words are misspelt. So I will never confuse loose and lose again!


----------



## cookie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

For loosing weight the most important thing before everything is your diet, you have to make a proper diet plan which you can follow for losing weight.
Eat fruits and vegetables and make them the important part of your diet.
Avoid junk food and fast food.
Walk/run at least 30 mins per day that's diffidently gonna help you.

Personal Training Advertising


----------



## Vincent007 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I can say only the all time common things which you can do like eat healthy food, exercise daily, avoid from junk food, get good sleep at night and use more water... These are the things which can help you to your goal.

bowel movements remedies


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great thread guy's

would make a great sticky :thumb:

I too have started the Gym personal trainer type one,third week now and jeepers it's tough,only starting to learn about food stuffs and what an eye opener


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I lost 80 pounds by cutting out all the crap I was eating along with doing a hell of a lot of walking,over a year later and I am much the same. Working on losing another stone now.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dont get me wrong ive been to gyms and sooner or later something happens in your life which stops you going or reduces your time there so i dont really like gyms. Diet for losing weight is the main aim if you want to lose weight, light cardio work out which is free are probably better for losing weight. Just my opinion and works for me 

what i did.

Cut out tea, coffee and alcohol 
Cut out bread 
cut out all sugar foods like chocolate etc
Count the cals Its amazing how easily it is to put on the extra 500 cals a day
Buy some Digital food weighing scales

What i do 

All i drink is water, completely cut out everything else and dont miss it at all.
Instead of bread i eat wholemeal wraps which are half the cals
make sure i eat oily fish, chicken, eggs, salad and fruit etc
have fruit as a snack
dont have cheat days once a week have one once a month although i hardly had any.
I weigh out most of my food.
mix it up a bit the best you can so you dont get bored.
If you want to have a takeaway try having things grilled, i have chicken shish with salad and no sauce for example.

Iam 6ft5 and fairly stocky always have been, and always had a double chin, a podgy belly and moobs, I weighed in at 20 stone a 1lb and realised that i needed to do something about it so i did the above. I now weigh in at exactly 13 stone dead, feel 100000% better for it, gone from a tight 40 inch waste to a loose 34inch. I have a flat belly, moobs have gone and no double chin. I now do weights 3 times a week and do core muscle training as well. I started in mid july 2012 and with me having a fairly active job that has been my light cardio work.

Oh and drink lots and lots of water to make your pee clear that way it flushes all the bad **** out your body.

Hope this is inspiration for anyone who is serious about their health.

Dont get me wrong it has and still is hard work but it's been worth it.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Some great advise. I appreciate it. 

To let you know, since I started this thread I have lost 15lbs. 

On the 6th Jan I decided to change the way I look. With the shifts that I work it can be very hard to get to the gym but I go occasionally, just not as much as I would like. But instead of sitting in the house when I'm off etc, I'll go for a walk. 

My daily routine is now: porridge and a banana for breakfast, 5-7 green tea with lemon 6 times a week, 2 apples, low fat yoghurt, 2 chicken or turkey salad sandwiches with low fat mayonnaise, home made vegetable and chicken soup, 2-3 litres of water. I do this 6 times a week and treat myself each Saturday to anything what I want but I still have a healthy breakfast and I still go for a walk as I've just done today and treated myself to a home made cheeseburger and chips. 
I go for a 60 min brisk walk 3-4 times a week as well. Physically, I've not noticed that much difference as yet but I've noticed my chubby face looks a bit less chubby then before and the scales show that I'm a stone lighter then at the start of last month so I must be doing something right? I still wanna focus on getting rid of the belly but I think some abs/chest excercises will help with that. My work schedule is gonna be a bit less hectic from week after next so I plan to go to the gym 3-4 times a week then and will work on cardio and some light weights etc. 

I am Happy that I'm making some progress, even if it is slow. 

I've also had IBS for about 3 years now and the last 5-6 weeks it's the best it's EVER been. I've not been to the toilet anywhere near as much and I don't get prolonged stomach aches like I did before. This already has made me feel so much better. It used to stress me out so much up. I still get the odd day where I'm ill because of it. My IBS used to affect me on a nearly daily basis whereas now that has dramatically reduced and I have to thank my diet for that. I feel great right now even though I've not noticed a huge change physically yet. I know I'm on the right track. My current weight is also the lightest it's been since I was about 20. This is only spurring me on.


----------

